# DESC as a school



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, everybody!

Has anybody discussed DESC? Dubai English Speaking College? 
Just need to have a better idea of the school itself. I know it has received an OUTSTANDING report from the KHDA. Just would like to find out what makes it special for the parents and for the children... KHDA report is very formal, and I would like to receive some unbiased opinions based on personal experiences. 
Please! Just got an offer letter and need to make a decision whether to accept or not... 
PM me if it is too sticky! 

And if somebody knows about GEMS Wellington Academy Al Khail, it would be fantastic to get the reviews!


----------



## Kemsmum (Aug 10, 2013)

My children go to DESC and have done so since September. We are very happy with it, the teaching is of a high quality, the communication with parents is good and they both have felt very welcomed to the school. They feel that the school is very committed to creating a community feel throughout while still putting emphasis on learning and teaching. They also celebrate the multinationalism of the school community. I would not hesitate in recommending it as a school and neither would my children more importantly. Feel free to pm me if you want more information.


----------



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, Kemsmum!
Thank you for the info. I sent you a PM with more questions!


----------



## Kemsmum (Aug 10, 2013)

Ukrainka said:


> Hello, Kemsmum!
> Thank you for the info. I sent you a PM with more questions!


I replayed with a PM but it was too long at first go so sent 2 halves. Let me know if you didn't get both.


----------



## jafferabbas (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I am considering Repton, Kings Al Barsha and Gems Wellington Academy Al Khail. Can any parents with kids in the respective school shed some light on their experiences ? Second hand experiences will be welcome as well as we.

We plan to visit the school and have a chat with the teacher but it is good to have some raw reviews.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jafferabbas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering Repton, Kings Al Barsha and Gems Wellington Academy Al Khail. Can any parents with kids in the respective school shed some light on their experiences ? Second hand experiences will be welcome as well as we.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Repton is the most established of the three (the other two are new schools from existing school providers).
The original Kings has a good reputation and I guess they tried to replicate this by building another few schools in Dubai.
GEMs have schools all around Dubai - their naming is a bit confusing - they all seem to be called Wellington, Winchester etc!! They are an extremely commercial organisation that happens to educate kids - so very slick.
Our son went to Repton (year 4) whilst we were in Dubai, we were happy with the school - they really pushed our son and he certainly learnt well in the year he was there. If we were still in Dubai - he would still be there.
If you get offered places at all schools - then it would be difficult to choose - as they all have strengths and weaknesses.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jafferabbas (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Steve.

I have been leaning towards Repton as it is a boarding school as well so I guess are a little more disciplined than most.

I am wary of new schools and if had the choice would probably elect for JESS but ...

I have read this about GEMs somewhere that they are a very commercial organisation and this makes me think twice about them as a school.


----------

